# Neue Gerüchte zum AMD Centurion !UPDATE!2! Händlerlistung in China



## Querpfosten (2. Juni 2013)

*Neue Gerüchte zum AMD Centurion !UPDATE!2! Händlerlistung in China*

Laut WCCFtech gibt es neu Gerüchte zu AMD Centurion.AMD Readies FX-9000 High-Performance CPU Clocked at 5 GHz - FX-8770 Also Leaked
So soll dieser als FX 9000 erscheinen. Laut WCCFtech soll er eine TDP von 220watt haben. Der Takt soll 4,8Ghz Grundtakt und 5GHZ Turbo betragen. Gleichzeitig soll ein FX8770 erscheinen dessen Spezifikationen sind jedoch unklar. Kosten soll der FX9000 795 Doller.

Eigene Meinung: Lieber normalen FX selber übertakten. Beim FX 9000 ist mir der Preis und der Verbrauch zu hoch.....wenns denn so kommt....


Update: Es gibt Beweise das er wohl kommen wird. In einem Vidio auf donanimhaber.com. Bei Min. 0.58 haben wir dann den Beweis . Am3+ 5ghz Series support ist dort auf der Gigabyte Mainboard Spezifikation zu lesen.....
Es handelt sich um ein Ga-990fxa Ud7 womit das mit dem Mainboard auch gekläht währe. In der offiziellen CPU support Liste steht jedoch noch nichts.....
Donan
GIGABYTE - Mainboard - Socket AM3+ - GA-990FXA-UD7 (rev. 1.x)

Aber Skysnake hat das alles nicht nur viel schöner formuliert er hat auch ein paar technische Ergänzungen und Einschätzungen. Deshalb hier sein Artikel!:

*Neuer Hinweis auf 5GHz+ "Bulldozer" auf der Computex

    Die in der Vergangenheit für so manchen guten Leak bekannte Webseite Donanimhaber.com, um die es in letzter Zeit aber etwas ruhiger geworden ist, macht nun mit einem Video von der Computex in Taipei auf sich aufmerksam, in der das Featureset eines Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD7 gezeigt wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



    Hierbei ist von




			Supports AMD next generation of AM3+ 5GHz FX series processors
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

    die Rede. An dem "Gerücht" bzgl 5GHz(+) FX CPUs scheint also durchaus etwas dran zu sein. Kein Hersteller dieser Welt haut etwas derartiges ohne jedwede Grundlage heraus.

    Bleibt als Unbekannte nur noch die TDP dieser Chips bestehen. Von mehr als 150W kann man wohl eher nicht ausgehen. Die 5GHz werden sich somit sicherlich nur auf Single-Core beziehen. Inwieweit Verbesserungen wie ResonantClockMash noch weitere Einsparungen bringen, um den Takt allgemein zu erhöhen wird sich zeigen müssen.

    Der zweite Punkt



			8+2 phase CPU VRM power design for AMD high-TDP CPU support
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

    lässt aber nicht vermuten, dass man mindestens 125W TDP oder gar mehr sollte. Ein echtes Stromsparwunder werden also wohl auch die neuen FX nicht werden. Spannend bleibt aber die Frage, wie sich die Effizienz entwickelt, ist diese doch ein Faktor aus Leistung und Verbrauch.

    Quelle: AMD'nin 5GHz'de çal
    Video bei 0:58 

    PS:
    Danke Querpfosten für den Hinweis auf diese News*


Super geschrieben wie ich finde! Daumen hoch!!!! 
Nur leider weis ich nicht so Recht wie das hier geht das die Textformatierung und die Grafik von Skysnake richtig übernommen wird. Kenn mich in Foren nicht so aus...Dehalb hier der Link zum Original:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...weis-auf-5ghz-bulldozer-auf-der-computex.html Und nicht vergessen wenn ihr euch mit einem like bei Skysnake für seine Arbeit bedanken wollt müßt ihr das dort tun! Ich will ja keine fremden Lorbeern ernten!

P.S. Das mit dem Text Format passt jetzt...nur wie ich das Bild so anpasse wie im Original habe ich nicht herausgefunden...

P.P.S: Noch eins für Gerüchte Liebhaber. Bei Recherge für dise News habe ich in einem russischem(bin nicht ganz sicher kann auch polnisch, fanzösisch, chinesisch oder japanisch gewesen sein, ich war auf so verdammt vielen Seiten) Forum etwas von nem geleaktem die shot gelesen.  Dieser wurde als Die shot der 5Ghz series bezeichnet. Er entsprach nicht den bekannten FX. Den Die shot selber konnte ich nicht finden es wurde nur drüber dikutiert.Leider habe ich vergessen ein Lesezeichen zu setzen und keine Lust gefühlte 200 Seiten Verlauf durchzusehn. Außerdem war die Google Übersetzung so schlecht das es kaum möglich war seriöse Information daraus zu ziehen, könnte halt auch falsch übersetzt oder von mir falsch interprtiert worden sein. Wer mag kann ja mal gucken ob es dazu mehr und Bessere Quellen gibt. Vieleicht gibts ne dicke Überraschung... Ich mach Feierabend und sag gut Nacht!

*UPDATE 2*: Dieser chinesische Händler listet den FX9000 alledings ohne Preis dafür mit 220watt TDP:http://translate.google.de/translat...lla:en-US:official&biw=1376&bih=634&tbs=qdr:d Da der 8770 auch gelistet wird, jedoch erneut ohne angaben von Taktfrequenzen, nehme ich an das der Händsler die Angaben auch nur abgeschrieben hat! Allerdings darf man es durchaus als weiteres Indiz werten das die beiden Chips kommen werden, die 220w sind damit aber immernoch nicht bestätigt.....


----------



## Ahab (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zum AMD Centurion*

220W? Als markttaugliche CPU? Ich denke nicht...


----------



## Softy (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zum AMD Centurion*

Der Centurion ist nur ein Versuch eines Marketing-Gags. Liefert AMD wenigstens einen Kühler mit, der dem FX-9000 fertig wird? Bei dem Preis sollte der schon dabei sein


----------



## Querpfosten (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zum AMD Centurion*

Naja das Gerücht um einen 5GHZ Centurion gibt es schon länger. Und ich denk weniger TDP geht bei Vishera@5Ghz nicht. Zumindest nicht wesentlich weniger......


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zum AMD Centurion*

8770? Das klingt so nach Intel, das wäre die 8. Generation der Core-Modelle  Von daher glaub ich das irgendwie nicht.
Und 9000 klingt auch nicht nach AMD-Namensgebung, da die erste Ziffer die Anzahl der simultan berechenbaren Threads (wie viele Kerne) angibt. Da beide 4-Moduler sein sollen, müßten beide auch eine 8 vorne haben.
Und zwischen 8350 und 8999 ist noch viel Platz 

Sehr schön auch, wie einer vom anderen abschreibt: 
Querpfosten verweist auf AMD Readies FX-9000 High-Performance CPU Clocked at 5 GHz - FX-8770 Also Leaked bei WCCFTech.
WCCFTech verweißt auf AMD förbereder FX-9000 på upp till 5,0 GHz - Processorer - SweClockers.com bei SWEClockers.
SWEClockers bezieht sich auf AMD publicerar roadmap för 2013 - Processorer - SweClockers.com von der gleichen Seite.
Dort wird als Quelle nur AMDs von Computerbase angegeben.
Computerbase bietet zwar ein nichtssagendes PDF, aber der Artikel selbst dreht sich um FM2+...

In dem einen Bericht von SWEClockers steht noch, das AMD die beiden Prozessoren auf der E3 zwischen dem 11. und 13. Juni vorstellen möchte.
Lange müssen wir also nicht mehr warten, ob die Gerüchte wahr sind.


----------



## razzor1984 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zum AMD Centurion*

Also wenn ich mal Verlustleistung negiere dann bin ich auf die Benches gespannt 
Wenn die Chips im Preisbereich von 500 - 700 euro sind, kann Amd ruhig (zb.beim Spitzenmodell) eine MINI WAKUE ala Corsair H100 dazugeben
Denke mit Lüku wird man die nur schwere in den Griff bekommen, vielleicht mit nen Genesis oder Silver Arrow hat man ne Chanze.


----------



## XE85 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zum AMD Centurion*

220W - dafür ist die AM3+ Plattform doch gar nicht ausgelegt, wie soll man da einen sicheren Betrieb garantieren. Klingt sehr unglaubwürdig.


----------



## Hawky1980 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zum AMD Centurion*



XE85 schrieb:


> 220W - dafür ist die AM3+ Plattform doch gar nicht ausgelegt, wie soll man da einen sicheren Betrieb garantieren. Klingt sehr unglaubwürdig.


 
So ist es, bei 160 Watt ist bei den meisten 990er Boards so ziemlich das Ende erreicht.


----------



## Netboy (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zum AMD Centurion*



> 220W - dafür ist die AM3+ Plattform doch gar nicht ausgelegt,



300W zieht mein fx übertaktet auch. wenn ich alles runter rechne kommen die 220 Watt schon hin, nur braucht man dafür keine neue CPU für 1000€. Einfch Spannung und Multi hoch, 
schon läst Wattenfall die Champagner Korken knallen 

Alles wieder heiße luft würd ich sagen:
AMD K10.5 Hydra:
AMD K10.5 Hydra mit 1 MiB L2-Cache pro Kern? - News - Hardware-Infos
Bulldozer-Nachfolger Komodo:
Bulldozer-Nachfolger Komodo kompatibel zu AM3+, Trinity-APU mit VLIW4-Einheiten auch für FM1?
Wo bleibt Vishera mit RCM ?
http://www.tomshardware.de/AMD-Piledriver-Cyclos-RCM-Resonant-Clock-Mesh,news-247082.html


----------



## Löschzwerg (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zum AMD Centurion*

Haben wir schon wieder den 1. April oder was ist hier los?! 

220Watt TDP... die Aussage schließt sich doch schon von selbst aus. Schon für 150Watt TDP braucht man einen sehr sehr starken Luftkühler um die Temperaturen unter 70°C zu halten, ohne Wakü würde bei 220Watt also nix gehen.

@Netboy: Aus der Dose ziehen und thermische Verlustleistung sind aber zwei paar Stiefel


----------



## loltheripper (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zum AMD Centurion*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> 8770? Das klingt so nach Intel, das wäre die 8. Generation der Core-Modelle  Von daher glaub ich das irgendwie nicht.
> Und 9000 klingt auch nicht nach AMD-Namensgebung, da die erste Ziffer die Anzahl der simultan berechenbaren Threads (wie viele Kerne) angibt. Da beide 4-Moduler sein sollen, müßten beide auch eine 8 vorne haben.
> Und zwischen 8350 und 8999 ist noch viel Platz
> 
> ...


 AMD trau ich das schon zu es gibt ja auch die Radeon HD 8xxxx Serie, da die erste Ziffer ja angeblich das Jahr angibt (deshalb auch die 7790 ).


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zum AMD Centurion*



loltheripper schrieb:


> AMD trau ich das schon zu es gibt ja auch die Radeon HD 8xxxx Serie, da die erste Ziffer ja angeblich das Jahr angibt (deshalb auch die 7790 ).


Ja, richtig, aber soweit ich das weiß, sind die CPU- und die GPU-Abteilungen immer noch nicht richtig Eins (wie lange gehört ATI jetzt schon zu AMD?) und das gilt auch für die Namensgebung.

FX-4xxx 4Kerner
FX-6xxx 6Kerner
FX-8xxx 8Kerner

Die Namensgebung bei APUs hab ich noch nicht ganz verstanden, warum die Topmodel der ersten Reihe A10-5xxx heißen 
Das dann aber jetzt die zweite Generation A10-6xxx heißt, erscheint mir aber logisch. 

Bei den Server- oder Laptop-Modellen sieht es ähnlich aus, im Allgemeinen kann man sagen, die Namensgebung orientiert sich hier eher an der Leistung.

Bei den Grafikkarten sieht es aber komplett anders aus:
Radeon HD9xxx vermutliche Vorstellung Ende 1013, Release 2014
 Radeon HD8xxx erschienen 15. Januar 2013
Radeon HD7xxx vorgestellt 22. Dezember 2011
Radeon HD6xxx vorgestellt 19. Oktober 2010
Radeon HD5xxx vorgestellt 10. September 2009
Radeon HD4xxx vorgestellt 25. Juni 2008
Radeon HD3xxx vorgestellt 15. November 2007
Radeon HD2xxx vorgestellt 14. Mai 2007
Radeon X1xxx vorgestellt 5. Oktober 2005

Man sieht also, im Mittel kommt wirklich eine neue GPU-Generation pro Jahr (verschieb den Start der HD2xxxx ins Jahr 2006 und die HD8xxx ins Jahr 2012, wenn dann die HD9xxx Ende 2013 kommt, stimmt es), das läßt sich aber auf die Namensgebung der CPUs nicht übertragen.


----------



## Coldhardt (2. Juni 2013)

War nicht mal bei irgendnem FX so ne Kompaktkühlung dabei?  wäre irgendwie sinnvoll die da auch beizulegen


----------



## Querpfosten (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zum AMD Centurion*

Die TDP halte ich schon für glaubwürdig. Wenns einen Centurion mit 5Ghz auf Pildriver Basis geben sollte, gehts wohl nicht anders. Der Preis klingt mir zu hoch gegriffen. Bei dem Preis müßten sie so gut selktiert sein das 5400Mhz mit ner guten Wakü machbar sind um für mich interessant zu sein. Allerdings müßte dafür ein RWE Gutschein dem Prozessor beiligen(-:
Ich glaub zwar irgendwie das er kommt, halte das Produkt trotzdem für sinnlos für den Verbraucher.....
Naja ein paar Schmerzbefreite werden ihn zum posen kaufen Und vieleicht kann AMD mit dem schnellsten Prozessor@Stock werben aber ansonsten.....


----------



## Löschzwerg (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zum AMD Centurion*

Glaubwürdig ist die TDP sicherlich, aber keinesfalls als Produkt für den Endkundenmarkt. Den sicheren Betrieb kann hier keiner gewährleisten und ginge auf Kosten der Boardhersteller.


----------



## Railroadfighter (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zum AMD Centurion*

220 Watt TDP, ganz sicher. Und morgen kommt die Netburst Architektur wieder zurück, mit 250 Watt.


----------



## Explosiv (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zum AMD Centurion*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> A10-6xxx



Aus der Namensgebung A10 bin ich auch noch nicht schlau geworden, die Abstufung via 5XXX, 6XXX etc. hätte meiner Meinung nach völlig gelangt.

MfG


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zum AMD Centurion*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Aus der Namensgebung A10 bin ich auch noch nicht schlau geworden, die Abstufung via 5XXX, 6XXX etc. hätte meiner Meinung nach völlig gelangt.
> 
> MfG


 Ich kann nur vermuten, das hier die APUs in CPU- und GPU-Leistung abgestuft werden...aber der A10 ist kein 10Kerner  und der 5800 hat keine bessere GPU als der 5700...

A10-5800K  3,8 (4,2) GHz  HD 7660D 384 96x4D 24 8 800 MHz 100 W 
A10-5700 3,4 (4,0) GHz  HD 7660D 384 96x4D 24 8 760 MHz 65 W 
A8-5600K  3,6 (3,9) GHz  HD 7560D 256 64x4D 16 8 760 MHz 100 W
  A8-5500  3,2 (3,7) GHz HD 7560D 256 64x4D 16 8 760 MHz 65 W

Kann man aus diesen Daten sehen, warum die APUs so heißen, wie sie heißen?


----------



## XE85 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zum AMD Centurion*



Netboy schrieb:


> 300W zieht mein fx übertaktet auch.



Übertakten ist aber etwas ganz anderes, dass muss AMD nicht garantieren. Den Betrieb einer Serien CPU mit diesen Werten aber schon.


----------



## Querpfosten (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zum AMD Centurion*



Löschzwerg schrieb:


> Glaubwürdig ist die TDP sicherlich, aber keinesfalls als Produkt für den Endkundenmarkt. Den sicheren Betrieb kann hier keiner gewährleisten und ginge auf Kosten der Boardhersteller.


Sicher ist so ein Prozessor nicht auf jedem AM3+ board zu betreiben. Letzten Endes läge es aber Am Boardpartner ob sie ihn auf die Kompatiblitätsliste setzen. Aushalten muß das schon jetzt so manches Board bei übertaktetem FX. Auch Sandy E  dürfte im Bereich von 4,8 GHz eine ähnliche Tdp haben und wird dabei "sicher" betrieben....Ich seh da nicht so das Problem. Ich seh nur kein Kundenpotenzial....


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zum AMD Centurion*



Querpfosten schrieb:


> Ich seh nur kein Kundenpotenzial....


 Nee, ist reines Prestige. Ebenso wie ein Intel Core i7-3970X.


----------



## Coldhardt (2. Juni 2013)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann nur vermuten, das hier die APUs in CPU- und GPU-Leistung abgestuft werden...aber der A10 ist kein 10Kerner  und der 5800 hat keine bessere GPU als der 5700...
> 
> A10-5800K  3,8 (4,2) GHz  HD 7660D 384 96x4D 24 8 800 MHz 100 W
> A10-5700 3,4 (4,0) GHz  HD 7660D 384 96x4D 24 8 760 MHz 65 W
> ...



Ja, offensichtlich gibt das AX die GPU an, und die Zahlen dahinter die Taktung.


----------



## godfather22 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zum AMD Centurion*

Wenn die stark selektierte Chips nehmen würden wäre das garnichtmal so abwegig. Man trifft ja schonmal des öffteren auf Chips, die sich mit 1,3-1,4V auf 5GHz prügeln lassen. Wenn die fertigung mit Vishera 2.0 ein höheres Level erreicht hat dürfte das mit einer TDP von 150Watt möglich sein.


----------



## Do Berek (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zum AMD Centurion*

8770?Genau wie A10- 5800*k.*Wo bleibt die gute alte* Black Edition*?Blöde Namensgebung,Intel lässt grüßen.Hätten damals statt Bulldozer lieber nen Phenom II X8 mit mehr Cache und besser Revision rausbringen sollen,und jetzt den Fertigungsprozess verfeinern statt noch ein Gigahertz draufzulegen.Ist ja fast wie bei ner Dampflok,je heisser der Kessel desto mehr Power .Aber abwarten...


----------



## winpoet88 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zum AMD Centurion*

Wurde ja schon gesagt: 220 Watt TDP sehr unwahrscheinlich, weder das MB noch der CPU Kühler werden fertig mit dieser Verlustleistung.......! Ich schätze mal dies ist ein Marketing Gag von AMD........!


Gruss Winpo8T


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zum AMD Centurion*



winpoet88 schrieb:


> Wurde ja schon gesagt: 220 Watt TDP sehr unwahrscheinlich, weder das MB noch der CPU Kühler werden fertig mit dieser Verlustleistung.......! Ich schätze mal dies ist ein Marketing Gag von AMD........!
> 
> 
> Gruss Winpo8T


Naja, ausgesuchte MoBos werden die 220Watt wohl liefern können. Es gibt auch Luftkühler, die die Abwärme schaffen.
Und wenn es auch nur ein Marketinggag sein sollte, so hat AMD zumindest auf dem Papier die schnellste Serien-CPU.


----------



## godfather22 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zum AMD Centurion*

Und eine potente Grafikkarte bringt heute ja auch schon etwa 200Watt an Abwärme auf. Das wird ja auch schon mit den schwachbrüstigen Referenzkühlern bewerkständigt.


----------



## Löschzwerg (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zum AMD Centurion*

Grafikkarten sind aber auf so hohe TDPs ausgelegt, daher können diese auch bis 90-95°C betrieben werden. Bei CPUs wird es ab 70-75°C schon bedenklich. 

Selbst bei 5GHz wird das "Prestige Objekt" mehr einen negativen Markteffekt haben als einen positiven, da die Effizienz schlichtweg noch mehr in den Keller fährt als diese eh schon ist. AMD braucht keinen zweiten "Quadfather" Misserfolg. Aus meiner Sicht würde sich AMD damit keinen Gefallen tun, ob nun machbar oder nicht.


----------



## godfather22 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zum AMD Centurion*



Löschzwerg schrieb:


> "Quadfather"


 
Soll das eine Anspielung sein


----------



## Löschzwerg (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zum AMD Centurion*

Hehe, eigentlich nicht, aber jetzt wo du es schreibst


----------



## tigerjessy (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zum AMD Centurion*

Falls da was dran sein sollte, was ich eigentlich stark bezweifel, wer (der noch alle Sinne beieinander hat) soll sich den so ein Teil kaufen?


----------



## FabiCMR (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zum AMD Centurion*

220 watt sind schon ordentlich 

ob das so markttauglich wird naja ^^


----------



## Querpfosten (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zum AMD Centurion*

erledigt


----------



## Placebo (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zum AMD Centurion*



Löschzwerg schrieb:


> Grafikkarten sind aber auf so hohe TDPs  ausgelegt, daher können diese auch bis 90-95°C betrieben werden. Bei  CPUs wird es ab 70-75°C schon bedenklich.


 Ich frage mich,  woher dieser Mythos kommt. Laptops rennen Jahrelang mit 80-90°C und  manche Nehalem hatten das auch mit dem Boxed-Kühler. Ihnen ist nie etwas  passiert.


----------



## godfather22 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zum AMD Centurion*

Wieso sollte sich auch die Architektur darauf auswirken, wie sich eine Temperatur auf das Material auswirkt


----------



## Querpfosten (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zum AMD Centurion*



Placebo schrieb:


> Ich frage mich,  woher dieser Mythos kommt. Laptops rennen Jahrelang mit 80-90°C und  manche Nehalem hatten das auch mit dem Boxed-Kühler. Ihnen ist nie etwas  passiert.


 
Ich vermut vom AMD Phenom. Da waren das wirklich schon kritische Temps soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Skysnake (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zum AMD Centurion UPDATE!!! AMD 5GHZ Series kommt*

Da war das dann aber auch anders spezifiziert.


----------



## Querpfosten (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zum AMD Centurion UPDATE!!! AMD 5GHZ Series kommt*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Da war das dann aber auch anders spezifiziert.


Schon klar. Habe aber gerade selber son Fall in der Nachbarschaft der von Phenom auf Ivey umgestiegen ist. Ich hab ewig gebraucht um ihm klar zu machen das er sich bei Ivey um 75 Grad keinen Kopp machen muß beim Übertakten....


----------



## Skysnake (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zum AMD Centurion UPDATE!!! AMD 5GHZ Series kommt*

OC ist aber auch wieder ein anderes Thema.

Niedrigere Temps helfen die Elektromigration zu reduzieren, welche durch höhere Ströme vergrößert wird. Man kompensiert also das OC teilweise durch niedrigere Temps 

Niedrige Temps sind also nicht unerwünscht.


----------



## Querpfosten (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zum AMD Centurion UPDATE!!! AMD 5GHZ Series kommt*



Skysnake schrieb:


> OC ist aber auch wieder ein anderes Thema.
> 
> Niedrigere Temps helfen die Elektromigration zu reduzieren, welche durch höhere Ströme vergrößert wird. Man kompensiert also das OC teilweise durch niedrigere Temps
> 
> Niedrige Temps sind also nicht unerwünscht.


 is mir schon klar.... Mußt du mir nicht sagen...
Trotz allem muß man bei nem Übertaktetem gaming Rechner auf Ivybridge basis, der in der Woche 15h läuft, bei 75 Grad nicht den Lüfter auf 100% aufdrehn....schon gar nicht bei nur minimaler Spannungs erhöhung...Bei 24/7 und kräftiger Spannungsanpassung würd ich schaun was ich optimieren kann....


----------



## Skysnake (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zum AMD Centurion UPDATE!!! AMD 5GHZ Series kommt*

Nein muss man natürlich nicht, aber OC ist halt immer ein Gradwanderung. Da kann man schnell in das eine oder auch in das andere Extrem verfallen


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zum AMD Centurion UPDATE!!! AMD 5GHZ Series kommt*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Nein muss man natürlich nicht, aber OC ist halt immer ein Gradwanderung. Da kann man schnell in das eine oder auch in das andere Extrem verfallen


Stimmt wohl, ich kann den Reiz auch nachvollziehen, das Maximum aus der Hardware heraus zu holen, natürlich stabil und alltagstauglich.
Aber wenn man von Spannungserhöhungen die Finger läßt und aus zB 2,8GHz 2,9GHz macht, dann ist das ja keine Gratwanderung, oder? Das macht eigentlich jede Hardware anstandlos über einen längeren Zeitraum mit, da muß man sich über die paar Grad mehr keinen Kopf machen, da muß man noch nicht mal die Lüftern hochdrehen...


----------



## Skysnake (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zum AMD Centurion UPDATE!!! AMD 5GHZ Series kommt*

Ja, aber bei so wenig OC kann man es meiner Meinung nach eigentlich auch gleich lassen. Im Prinzip ist die Garantie dann ja weg.

Für mich fängt OC eigentlich erst an spannend zu werden bei >>10% So ab ~20% wirds richtig spannend, weil das "merkt" man dann auch.

Viele meinen gerade seit SB aber, dass man gleich alles auf >4,5GHz prügeln muss, und da wirds dann einfach extrem... Vor allem weil die Leute teilweise auch mit Spannung um sich schmeisen als obs die im 10er-Pack billiger gäbe


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zum AMD Centurion UPDATE!!! AMD 5GHZ Series kommt*

Naja, SB hat es da einem aber auch einfach gemacht, selbst ohne mit der Spannung zu spielen konnte man viel mehr bei Luftkühlung herausholen, als alles, was man bis dahin gewohnt war.

Du hast natürlich schon recht, das die Garantie weg ist, auch wenn man nur um 1MHz übertaktet, aber das man das "Übertakten des kleinen Mannes" nicht merkt, würde ich nicht sagen:
Oft reicht es, um die minimalen Fps so weit an zu heben, das es flüssig wirkt, auch wenn es auf dem Bildschirm hektischer zugeht. Die maximalen Fps lassen sich damit aber nicht spürbar anheben, da hast Du Recht.
Aber wenn etwas flüssig erscheint, was braucht man dann noch mehr Fps (außer für noch höhere Grafikeinstellungen, aber dann sollte man besser gleich ne bessere/schnellere GraKa kaufen)?
Nach flüssig kommt überflüssig  Jeder Frame, den ich nicht mehr wahrnehmen kann...den brauch ich dann auch nicht mehr 
Und damit wird dann auch OC für Laien ganz einfach: Finger weg von Spannungsreglern und Lüfter sollte nicht deutlich lauter werden. Dann paßt's und man braucht sich keine Sorgen um Elektromigration oder verringerte Lebensdauer machen.

Und wenn man das OC wirklich richtig merken will...naja, dann ist ne WaKü eh schon fast Pflicht, dann hab ich aber auch entsprechendes MoBo und so viel Erfahrung gesammelt, das ich weiß, das man sich langsam und vorsichtig an das Maximum herantastet, das ich nicht als erstes am Sapnnungsregler rumspiele, sondern das das eher zu den letzten Maßnahmen gehört etcpp. Dann weiß ich aber auch, das ich mir bei 75°C (und das war ja quasi der Ausgangspunkt dieser Diskussion) wirklich noch keinen Kopf machen muß, weil ich mich inzwischen gut genug mit der Materie beschäftigt habe. Für den Laien ist es völlig okay, wenn man sagt, 75°C sind okay, aber viel höher solltest Du nicht gehen (gerade im Hinblick auf den Sommer und oft nur unzureichend belüftete Gehäuse (Medion, MediaMarkt etc, was der Laie halt so hat).
Insofern mag diese 75°C-Grenze zwar ein Mythos oder auch ein notwendiges Übel aus Phenom(1)-Zeiten sein, aber der Tipp ist ja auch nicht völlig verkehrt, man schadet ja damit schließlich seiner Hardware nicht, wenn man drunter bleibt


----------



## Querpfosten (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zum AMD Centurion UPDATE!!! AMD 5GHZ Series kommt*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Naja, SB hat es da einem aber auch einfach gemacht, selbst ohne mit der Spannung zu spielen konnte man viel mehr bei Luftkühlung herausholen, als alles, was man bis dahin gewohnt war.
> 
> Du hast natürlich schon recht, das die Garantie weg ist, auch wenn man nur um 1MHz übertaktet, aber das man das "Übertakten des kleinen Mannes" nicht merkt, würde ich nicht sagen:
> Oft reicht es, um die minimalen Fps so weit an zu heben, das es flüssig wirkt, auch wenn es auf dem Bildschirm hektischer zugeht. Die maximalen Fps lassen sich damit aber nicht spürbar anheben, da hast Du Recht.
> ...


 120% Zustimmung von mir.....wobei ich da noch kleinlicher bin als viel andren. Mein PhenomII 960 lief 4Ghz und kam über 65 Grad nicht hinaus und das Obwohl er in nem HT Gehäuse Verbaut war. Wo allerdings ein Dark Rock pro reinpasste. Trotzdem die Lüftung so zu optimieren war nicht leicht! (-:


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zum AMD Centurion UPDATE!!! AMD 5GHZ Series kommt*



Querpfosten schrieb:


> 120% Zustimmung von mir.....wobei ich da noch kleinlicher bin als viel andren. Mein PhenomII 960 lief 4Ghz und kam über 65 Grad nicht hinaus und das Obwohl er in nem HT Gehäuse Verbaut war. Wo allerdings ein Dark Rock pro reinpasste. Trotzdem die Lüftung so zu optimieren war nicht leicht! (-:


Naja, wenn Du da wirklich einen Laien hast, der darüber jammert, das das Spiel, das er gerne mit Dir zusammen spielen möchte, ab und an mal ruckelt und Du ihm als günstigeste Variante da s OC empfiehlst...dann lohnt oft ein Blick in den fertig gekauften Komplett-PC...ein, zwei Gehäuse-Lüfter kosten nicht die Welt, ein besserer CPU-Lüfter ebenfalls nicht (hey, selbst mit dem Alpenföhn Sella für 16€ war aus meinem alten Q6600 (ich sollte mal mein Profil aktualisieren  ) mehr heraus zu holen als mit dem Tray-Lüfter...wobei der auch schon nicht schlecht war, was OC anging. Aber es ist auch nicht schwer, dort eine Lüftung/Kühlung zu optimieren, wo quasi vorher garkeine war  
Und wenn dann am Ende trotzdem noch 70 oder 75°C oder meinetwegen auch 80°C herauskommen, hey, wen juckt's? Solange es kein Phe1 ist...


----------



## Löschzwerg (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zum AMD Centurion UPDATE!!! AMD 5GHZ Series kommt*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frisch von der Computex, damit sind die 5GHz gesichert...


----------



## Querpfosten (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zum AMD Centurion UPDATE!!! AMD 5GHZ Series kommt*



Löschzwerg schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Richtig...aber das Bild ist zusammen mit etwas Text schon im Statpost als Update verewigt.....


----------



## Löschzwerg (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zum AMD Centurion UPDATE!!! AMD 5GHZ Series kommt*

Achso, da schaut doch keine Sau rein wenn das Thema nicht als "Sammelthread" deklariert ist ^^ Evtl. umbenennen


----------



## Skysnake (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zum AMD Centurion UPDATE!!! AMD 5GHZ Series kommt*

Im Header steht "UPDATE!!!"

Viel deutlich gehts eigentlich kaum, das es was Neues gibt


----------



## Querpfosten (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zum AMD Centurion UPDATE!!! AMD 5GHZ Series kommt*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Im Header steht "UPDATE!!!"
> 
> Viel deutlich gehts eigentlich kaum, das es was Neues gibt


 
Wollt ich auch sagen habs mir aber verkniffen.....


----------



## Löschzwerg (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zum AMD Centurion UPDATE!!! AMD 5GHZ Series kommt*

In der Mitte macht das "UPDATE!!!" auch voll Sinn 

"_Neue Gerüchte zum AMD Centurion [UPDATE!!!] - AMD 5GHZ Series kommt_" oder "_Neue Gerüchte zum AMD Centurion - AMD 5GHZ Series kommt [UPDATE!!!]"_ o.ä. hätte es dann schon sein dürfen, zumal auch im Diskussionsverlauf diese Neuigkeit nirgends erwähnt wurde... 

Aber ist ja auch egal, ein Sammelthread wäre vielleicht trotzdem nicht schlecht. Diese User News kollidieren immer mit den offiziellen PCGH News => Infos sind nicht überall gleichmäßig vorhanden und Diskussionen werden unnötigerweise doppelt geführt.


----------



## FeuerToifel (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zum AMD Centurion UPDATE!!! AMD 5GHZ Series kommt*

mal sehen, was amd da so aus dem hut zaubert  so ganz unbegründet scheinen die gerchte ja wirklich nicht zu sein, wenn gigabyte ein board rausbringt, das für "high-tpd" ausgelegt ist. wie hoch auch immer das am ende sein mag. 
ich finde die 100W-grenze schon recht hoch. irgendwo hier hab ich aber mal was zu den tdp-angaben gelesen: wenn auch nur eine cpu der reihe die 95W tdp überschreitet, gilt gleich der ganze schwung als 125W-tpd. somit könnte man theoretisch auch eine 125W cpu haben, die real @stock weit da runter liegt. 
220W wäre aber doch schon gewaltig ...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zum AMD Centurion*



godfather22 schrieb:


> Wenn die stark selektierte Chips nehmen würden wäre das garnichtmal so abwegig. Man trifft ja schonmal des öffteren auf Chips, die sich mit 1,3-1,4V auf 5GHz prügeln lassen. Wenn die fertigung mit Vishera 2.0 ein höheres Level erreicht hat dürfte das mit einer TDP von 150Watt möglich sein.


 
5 GHz bei 1,3 Volt? 8-Kern-stabil? Das will ich sehen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## hanfi104 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zum AMD Centurion*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Naja, wenn Du da wirklich einen Laien hast, der darüber jammert, das das Spiel, das er gerne mit Dir zusammen spielen möchte, ab und an mal ruckelt und Du ihm als günstigeste Variante da s OC empfiehlst...dann lohnt oft ein Blick in den fertig gekauften Komplett-PC...ein, zwei Gehäuse-Lüfter kosten nicht die Welt, ein besserer CPU-Lüfter ebenfalls nicht (hey, selbst mit dem Alpenföhn Sella für 16€ war aus meinem alten Q6600 (ich sollte mal mein Profil aktualisieren  ) mehr heraus zu holen als mit dem Tray-Lüfter...wobei der auch schon nicht schlecht war, was OC anging. Aber es ist auch nicht schwer, dort eine Lüftung/Kühlung zu optimieren, wo quasi vorher garkeine war
> Und wenn dann am Ende trotzdem noch 70 oder 75°C oder meinetwegen auch 80°C herauskommen, hey, wen juckt's? Solange es kein Phe1 ist...


 Die Core 2 gingen ja auch oft nur bis 70-80°, die Bloomfield bis 100°. Ich beschwere mich ja schon wenn mein Ivy seine 55° hat^^
Bei einer TDP von 220 Watt sollte aber wirklich ein großer Kühler drauf sein, oder Miniwakü. Mein i7 920 auf 4.2 GHz mit 1,43V(war zum Testen, nicht Dauerbetrieb) müsste auch so 200+Watt TDP gehabt haben und der war unkühlbar, nach 15 min 100°-> Bluescreen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zum AMD Centurion UPDATE!!! AMD 5GHZ Series kommt*

Ich weiß: Neue FXe in 28nm bei GloFo incoming!


----------



## FeuerToifel (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zum AMD Centurion UPDATE!!! AMD 5GHZ Series kommt*

arbeitest du da? ^^


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zum AMD Centurion UPDATE!!! AMD 5GHZ Series kommt*

Nein, aber Hellsehen ist nur eine unter meinen vielen Superkräften


----------



## konsolen/pczocker (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zum AMD Centurion UPDATE!!! AMD 5GHZ Series kommt*

Mal sehen was da kommt.
Ein Modell mit 140W TDP sollte auf jeden Fall möglich sein. Die C2 Revision vom Phenom II x4 965BE hat schließlich auch diesen Wert und entsprechend gibt es auch noch AM3+ Mainboards, die dieses unterstützen. Meins tut es zumindest.


----------



## 1inspirion (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zum AMD Centurion UPDATE!!! AMD 5GHZ Series kommt*

Aktuell bietet AMD recht wenig Leistung in der GPU/CPU Sparte.
Intel/Nvidia hat die günstigeren und schnelleren Produkte.

Die 5GHz CPU wird vermutlich genauso ein Fehlschlag wie die 7990.


----------



## Coldhardt (6. Juni 2013)

1inspirion schrieb:


> Aktuell bietet AMD recht wenig Leistung in der GPU/CPU Sparte.
> Intel/Nvidia hat die günstigeren und schnelleren Produkte.



Ähm...Nein 

Intel mag zwar schneller sein, aber im Niedrigpreis-Bereich liegt AMD P/L mäßig vorne.

Genauso bei den Grakas, nVidia hat zwar die schnellste Grafikkarte, die max. 20% schneller als eine 7970 ist, aber 2-3 mal so viel kostet.

Und bei den billigeren Karten ist nVidida auch nicht besser aufgestellt.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zum AMD Centurion UPDATE!!! AMD 5GHZ Series kommt*



1inspirion schrieb:


> Intel/Nvidia hat die günstigeren und schnelleren Produkte.


 Kann man so pauschal nicht sagen. Der 7790 und der "7920" ala 7870-Boost bzw Tahiti-LE kann NVidia preislich, was gleichzeitig die gleiche Leistung bietet, nichts entgegensetzen. Beim Athlon X4 750K oder bei A10-6800 kommt hingegen Intel im Preis/Leistungsverhältnis nicht gegen an. Und das sind nur 4 Beispiele. Abhängig davon, was man macht, wofür man es braucht und worauf man achtet (Leistung/Watt, Preis/Leistung, Preis/Watt etcpp) liegt mal der eine, mal der andere Hersteller vorne.


----------



## Querpfosten (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zum AMD Centurion !UPDATE2! Händlerlistung in China*

*UPDATE im Start FRED!!!*




1inspirion schrieb:


> Aktuell bietet AMD recht wenig Leistung in der GPU/CPU Sparte.
> Intel/Nvidia hat die günstigeren und schnelleren Produkte.
> 
> Die 5GHz CPU wird vermutlich genauso ein Fehlschlag wie die 7990.


  Und das sagst du nachdem AMD mit der 7970 15 monate die Leistungsspitze gestellt hat und mit der 7870 fast genausolange den Preisleistungssieger....Nur weil NV jetzt gefühlt 6 Wochen die neuen Karten hat und AMD noch nicht gekonntert hat? Hachja die IT-Welt ist immer wieder für nen herzhaften Lacher gut


----------



## Skysnake (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zum AMD Centurion !UPDATE!2! Händlerlistung in China*

Der China "Händler" sagt rein garnichts. Haste ja in nem anderen Topic ja auch schon erkannt


----------



## Sunjy (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zum AMD Centurion UPDATE!!! AMD 5GHZ Series kommt*



1inspirion schrieb:


> Aktuell bietet AMD recht wenig Leistung in der GPU/CPU Sparte.
> Intel/Nvidia hat die günstigeren und schnelleren Produkte.
> 
> Die 5GHz CPU wird vermutlich genauso ein Fehlschlag wie die 7990.


 
ähhhhh lol?


----------



## Querpfosten (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zum AMD Centurion !UPDATE!2! Händlerlistung in China*

da das mit den Fx so nich hinhaut, kannn der Rest auch weg   Sorry


----------



## godfather22 (8. Juni 2013)

Querpfosten schrieb:


> Jetzt komm ich mal mit nem von mir ersonnen Hirngespinnst das mir aber extrem möglich erscheint:
> Alle wunder sich warums nichts zum 8770 gibt. Was währe wenn der 8770 ne Cpu ist und Fx9000 ist ein bundle für Overclocker und Entusiasten betsehnd aus Fx8770 und einer selektierten 7970 mit AMD`neuem Referenzkühler Plus Board und AMD Gamer Ram. Da würd auch der Preis von 800Doller nen sinn ergeben. Da Cpu Tackt bei beiden neuen FX gleich ist weil in beiden der selbe 8770 steckt würde erklähren warum nirgendwo was dazu steht. Selbst gleakte Informationen würden auf die selben Specs Hinaus laufen und diese nur dem einem Fx zugesprochen.
> Wenn ich, die ebenfalls von mir geschriebene News danegen halte ergibt plötzlich alles Sinn:
> von  AMD-Manager Roy Taylor über Twitter verbreitet
> ...



Klingt relativ plausibel. Aber mit der TDP ist das vermutlich etwas anders... So ein System gibt weitaus mehr Hitze ab


----------



## Querpfosten (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zum AMD Centurion !UPDATE!2! Händlerlistung in China*

Das Gesammt Sys. ja aber nicht der Fx8770....


Habs nochmal etwas klarer Formuliert.


----------

